# Australian on the move



## Jaimelle (Jul 19, 2013)

We are looking at retiring overseas. Need the good and the bad about retiring from Australia to Mexico

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

A good place to start would be to browse this forum – even a thread whose title doesn’t look relevant may have useful information for you, due to topic drift. Then come back with some questions that these discussions might have raised in your minds.

If you find your interest drawn to specific cities or regions, also search on the internet for location-specific expat forums; there are several for particular different places in Mexico that have higher concentrations of expats.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the first drawback that occurs to me: you’d be a long way from home if you leave family behind in Australia that you might want or need to visit; or any property, business affairs, or bureaucratic procedures that you might at some point have to see to in person. Mexico is a lot more convenient for those of us from Canada or USA than it would be for you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaimelle said:


> We are looking at retiring overseas. Need the good and the bad about retiring from Australia to Mexico
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Why Mexico? Have you spent time here and fell in love with it?


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Staying with the basics, Melbourne had a high of 13 degrees today, while I sat on the beach in thirty degree sunshine.....


----------



## Jaimelle (Jul 19, 2013)

We are just starting our research as we will retire in 3-5 years. We are looking at Bali, Thailand, Italy, Spain, Mexico. I have been to all places and enjoy all these countries. As said just starting...and we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## pt49 (Aug 19, 2013)

I lived in Bali for 3 months back in 1971, it was a truly beautiful place but very backward. Hospital facilities for instance, were rudimentary at best... however that would have all changed I think because Bali is now a major tourist destination with hundreds of hotels and resorts.

The main advantage of Sth East Asia for Australians is that it is close-by.

Having reached retirement age and barely surviving on the aged pension I'm looking at moving to either Thailand, Indonesia or Philipines... I'm just beginning my research.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

buzzbar said:


> Staying with the basics, Melbourne had a high of 13 degrees today, while I sat on the beach in thirty degree sunshine.....


I know this is a little late, but…

That is comparing the middle of the winter with the middle of the summer.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Heh, in six months time neither temperature will be too much different!


----------

